# Anyone use a backpack?



## The Shark Book (Sep 6, 2016)

Does anybody use a backpack to carry their fishing stuff? Not like one of the Bass Pro Shops backpacks with the specialized section for trays at the bottom, but like a normal backpack. 

I am looking for something that I can bring to the beach to carry stuff, as well as use for traveling, anything from overnighters to 2 or 3 day trips. 

Oh yeah, the 9/0 gets finished soon  Parts are at the powder coater for now, and the rod blank is with my builder ATM. Will post pics when I get it all back.


----------



## saltwaterrunner (Sep 5, 2004)

*School*

About 95 percent of the time. I'm not a heaver thrower anymore. I wade and walk the shoreline. If I'm not just using a waistpack I use a backpack to carry what I need including wade boots, sml towels and sml emergency med kit. I carry lures (hard and soft baits and terminal tackle). I buy some smaller plastic boxes at the arts and crafts stores to keep my hard baits and hooks. Try to keep as light as I can. I refuse to pay the price for gourmet bags, as you mentioned. I get my grandkids school bags from last year. Clean them and they will last four years. Have to wash the zippers with light dish soap and when dry,. apply a cheap lip balm to keep them from salt lockup. Works just fine. Weight would be my biggest disadvantage.


----------



## localCfisherman (Jul 24, 2013)

Not sure exactly what your looking for, backpacker type, jansport? Haha 
I use an Osprey Daylite. Toss a few Plano dividers in the bottom and stuff my northface on top kinda thing. 

Would just suggest going with a quality brand, sand and salt you know the deal.


----------



## localCfisherman (Jul 24, 2013)

Ehhh, reading the guy above I didn't notice u mentioning price point. The Ospreys are kinda pricey I guess? But I mean I'm not dish washing and chap sticking the dang thing, give her a shake and been fine for years. Look into 'mountaintop backpacks' on amazon I have used the 40L for 2 years now without a hickup (backpacking overnighters only) but anyways they're a 3rd of the price of Osprey and others like.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

I use one cause my cart is full
js


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2017)

I bought a Deuter Speed-lite 20 and I'm satisfied with it. It has worked well for me on everything I've used it for. I've had it on several hikes in the Sierras, on fishing trips, kayaking, and on day hikes near home. It has lots of places to attach gear etc. It has a hydration port and will fit a 3L hydration pack inside which eliminates the need for water bottles etc. I always carry my first aid kit. I love the pack, I'm not sure it will fit supplies for a few days but one of their bigger packs might. They are very comfortable as well.


----------



## The Shark Book (Sep 6, 2016)

Thanks for all the responses. Sorry, should have clarified a bit more - when I say traveling, I don't mean fishing traveling (necessarily) - I mean like driving and visiting somewhere for a day or two.

That Osprey isn't too bad, $65 on REI. The Daylite Plus, looks like a nice bag. That Mountaintop bag looks pretty good too for under $30 on Amazon. 
The Deuter Speedlite looks pretty sweet too. If you've brought it kayaking, then I would definitely trust it to sit out on the beach. The $80 price tag is a bit more than the Osprey or Mountaintop bags, but the Deuter looks like a bit nicer of a bag. 
Probably not going with an older school bag, I don't want something that I need to wash every time and put balm on the metal parts.


----------



## Pin rigr (Jan 3, 2015)

when I pin rig and fish for drum I always use a book bag its just a regular one though; the real tree camo one from bass pro. Honestly i'm just too cheap to buy one of those carts that a lot of them use. Then take those clear tackle boxes and they fit perfectly and its organized. I also use the extra pockets for water and a few sandwiches when i'm sleeping where I fish.


----------



## cthulhu (Jul 26, 2014)

I have one of the BPS ones they had on sale a few years ago for 20 something bucks. Room for 3 3600's in the bottom, watertight insulated area on the top for drinks and bait. There are good sized pockets for pliers and such, and rod loops on the sides. It's very much like http://www.basspro.com/Browning-Fishing-Backpack-Tackle-Bag-or-System/product/1408271152/ but was BPS branded.

It has served me really well. It's good for a long walk to where I am going to fish, with both hands free if I decide to just walk the strip and cast. I have had it a few years, and am still really happy with it. Good for days when you don't want to take a whole cart, but still would like to be out a while. 

I have one of the swiss gear backpacks for general travel and carrying laptops to work. The two backpacks are really different animals, and I couldn't see using one of them for both activities.


----------



## surf_lander (Oct 2, 2009)

Might want to search for "rucksack backpack" options on eBay.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

I use a pack constantly when fishing a wading rivers. Just a small pack that I throw my stuff in. Also used it for walking to the point when it's closed off.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

This pack has served me wonders over the year. As always my wife's cat loves it as well.


----------



## Anchorite (Apr 27, 2016)

I spent some time checking local box stores for a decent backpack last year. All looked the same. Thin material that I thought my fishing gear would trash in no time. Didnt want anything too big. Not much value for the $50 to $80+ I was finding. Found a generic cloth backpack online for $25 or so. Been using it a year now. Zippers showing some rusting from the salt. Otherwise I like it. "Vintage travel canvas backpack" is how some sellers are advertising it on Google. Some asking 50 for it, others 20ish. Comes in different colors. Inexpensive enough that i'll probably get anothere eventually. 3 outside pockets. One main area with some extra pockets inside..couple with zippers. Only throw bait in the surf and find i don't need any tackle boxes. Can even fit a small bait cooler in it if I really want to. Good little bag.


----------



## The Shark Book (Sep 6, 2016)

After consideration, I have gotten it down to four backpacks: the Osprey Daylite, the Osprey Daylite Plus, the Quiksilver Backwash Backpack, and the Quiksilver Fetch Backpack. The Daylite is 13L for $50, the Daylite Plus is 20L for $65, the Backwash is 28L for $65, and the Fetch is 45L for $100.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I've used a Jansport day pack before I've thrown in a few plastic trays with some gear in them along with whatever else I needed.


----------



## digiRAMbo (Dec 16, 2015)

The Shark Book said:


> After consideration, I have gotten it down to four backpacks: the Osprey Daylite, the Osprey Daylite Plus, the Quiksilver Backwash Backpack, and the Quiksilver Fetch Backpack. The Daylite is 13L for $50, the Daylite Plus is 20L for $65, the Backwash is 28L for $65, and the Fetch is 45L for $100.


Hmmm, at $100, you are getting close to Wild River fishing backpacks. I used to use an old SwissGear school backpack and eventually made the switch to Wild River and couldn't be happier. I actually use all those pockets and etc. If you are getting in the $100 zone, definitely consider Wild River! I just used it the other day in the rain and the built-in rain cover is money!


----------



## Wabrer (Jun 1, 2018)

Some good feedback. The key, as already mentioned, is gather up all your gear (make sure you cover all the essentials); weight it and size it. Find a pack that has an adequate frame and suspension to comfortably handle both the weight and volume of your gear. For those just getting started, I highly recommend making your way to a competent outdoors store that will fit you properly for a pack. Pack fit is the most critical aspect. Once you find out how a pack is supposed to fit, you can shop around for deals on packs that have the right torso length with the features you know you need to ensure it not only fits but is comfortable. 

Osprey packs are probably the most common I see on the trail and for good reason. They have some quality designs, good features, and solid suspension systems. I’ve used expensive packs (Kifaru, Mystery Ranch, Arc’Teryx) and more mainstream packs (Osprey, Gregory, etc.), and they all work well for specific needs. I would stick with backpacking designed packs, simply for the weight savings.

Volume is important. Too much and most packs won’t do well with smaller loads. Tool little and you end up having stuff hanging off the outside of your pack. Comfort ratings for maximum weight limits are your first concern, but volume is the second once you find out the most comfortable pack sized to fit you. As you upgrade gear, you’ll find you can get by with lighter and smaller volume pack.

My main three-season pack is a ULA Circuit https://secretstorages.com/best-bushcraft-backpacks/ It’s about as perfect a pack as I’ve found for my backpacking needs. I can keep full loads under 30 pounds…warmer months that can be as many as 7-days, or fewer days during winter months due to bulkier insulation needs. My base weight (minus food, fuel and water) is around 14 pounds, so the majority of my gear is pretty light and compact. If your gear is a little bulkier and heavier, I would recommend the Catalyst model which has more volume and can carry loads up to 40 pounds. I plan to pick up a Catalyst for winter loads or planned backpacking trips where you need a bear canister.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Penn makes a dry-bag backpack that's pretty nice for somewhere around $50 I think it was. Waterproof and plenty of storage for everything. I use one for pier drum when I don't feel like dragging my cart out. Grundens makes one too that Ive seen several guys utilize as well.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

What Fishmam, Digirambo , Cooper and Adam said

I use one very similar to cooper's except mine is camo and doesn't have cat hair on it


----------



## Tannhauser (Apr 30, 2018)

I have used a basic, day pack for many years as a means to carry my fishing gear. Current model is a RealTree pack from WallyWorld clearance, which does double duty during squirrel season. I think I paid $10 for the pack and have gotten 5 years of hard use from it.


----------

